# RWS 94 air rifle (with a few freinds!)



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Well this is the rifle section and so I though air rifles could apply as well since this one certaintly did its job on these 4 Texas grackles


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

nice looking airgun whats the specs on it, caliber/price/fps


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

That is the ultimate band killer. My dad has one and uses it at the lake for pesky chipmunks.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Caliber: .22 (also avaible in .177)
Weight: 7.5 lbs
Lenght: 45"
Price (just gun): $180
Price with scope: $130
1 hole shooter at 25yds
750 fps with my 14-grain pellets


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

:beer:

I'm thinking about getting a better air rifle then my $25 Wal Mart one.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

I love air guns. They are just so versatile. I mean they almost take the place of a .22 rim fire. They are quiet and economical. But they can get expensive when you are talking about FT shooting. I have heard about guess who have $3000-$4,000 rigs. Well I think Ill just stick with mine LOL!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have a RWS Diana that I shot when I was much smaller in .177. I can't remember what the velocity is but it will kill gophers and other small game with ease. I've shot rabbits and killed them dead but it has to be head shots. 
I had to save a long time to get that when I was young but in the end it was worth it. My buddies went through about 4 of those damn pump ones that shoot BB's and pellets and I still have mine today and it is just as powerful and accurate as the day I bought it.

My kid will probably shoot this thing and never wear it out. A very good investment.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

looks like the diana is 700 fps


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

No, the RWS Diana is not a certain model it is a group of airguns imported by the Dynamit Nobel company (RWS) and are made by folks in West Germany. 
My RWS 94 is made in Spain but is still of magnificent quality and it shows bearing the RWS name. I too had to save up along time for mine and it is probably my favorite rifle even out of my powder shooters.

The RWS you speak of is probably in the 800-900 fps if it was my guess but then again I could be wrong. The companys always say the airguns can shoot a 1000 fps but few of them do because we use heavier pellets than the manufactures do because they use light pellets to achieve better velocity. But the truth is no one really uses those light pellets cause they really arent good for anything ceptin target shootin.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well the diana i looked up was 700 fps, go figure


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, all the guns from Germany are under the RWS Diana name. The RWS 94 and 93 are made in spain and kick out more than 700 fps. The model you might have gotten may have been a lower powered kids model, more than likely it'll only shoot 650-600 fps. Might have been the RWS 20 or 24 I dont know


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I believe the velocity was 700-800 and yes it is a German made one. I've had it since I was 10 so it is almost 15 years old now. I bet that gun has 5000 pellets put through it. My dad set up a range for me in our basement with a 22 caliber bullet trap. The old sparrows and barn pigeons took a serious drop in population after I got that gun.

Adjustable trigger on them. They are great guns.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Ya they are great guns. I plan to have mine for a very long time. Pretty soon here I want to get a muzzle break installed and get a Maccari spring in it sooner or later I reckon. I try my hardest to keep the English sparrows and the starlings off the Purple martin house because purple martins are like flying bug vacums.

Any how good luck and hunting :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

whats the point of a muzzle break? i see a lot of them but never knew the usage


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Lewis and Clark expedition had a dandy air rifle, they were able to kill deer with it and impress the Native Americans. And historians were able to locate this rifle recently in a collection some where back east. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

More impressive than that Napoleons air rifles in museums still hold an air charge. His outriders killed enemy scouts with them. When caught they were hung as spies.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

First I think muzzle breaks on airguns are for looks, easeier cocking, and thats about it. For rifles they are to reduce recoil by the ports in the break.

Second, it so interesting that even back then air rifles where still used. The type of power plant used by the Lewis and Clark guys was a PCP (pre-charged pneumatic). They are capable of generating tons of energy. There is this one guy who took a cow elk with a PCP rifle just like a year or so ago. PCP rifles are truly amazing, smaller calibers are great for the very very serious airgun shooters as to get set up with all the equipment and scope and gun would cost $1000 or more. But it is nice to see the sport of airgunning becoming more widespread.

Anyhow, good hunting and have a great day :wink:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i read about the guy taking the elk with a .50 air gun too, i also read that the elk ran about 400 yards before dropping, cool to think about but i wouldnt want any animal to suffer that much


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

u think thats penetration my pellets im getting are going to be 18 grains for my shadow 1000 it is 1000 fps advirtised


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Your Gamo is shooting more like 850-900 fps. And probably less than 700 with a 18 grain pellet alot less! I don't know why'd you'd use such a heavy pellet anyway. You can use good shot placement instead of trying to compensate with heavy pellets and drop an animal just as fast. Gamo sucks anyway I dont see why anyone would waste their money


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok now you are either lieng or something because the heaviest pellet for .177 is about 11.50 grains and thats the Beeman Silver Arrow. The heaviest pellet for .20 cal is 24 gr or so.(that is with a Eu Jin Korean pellet. It weighs 29 gr in .22 cal, and 37 gr in .25 cal. Eu Jin doesnt offer this massive pellet in the .177 caliber) The only thing that comes close to your claim is the Crow Magnum hollow point which is around 18 grs but is for .22 caliber.

I highly doubt anyone will make 18 gr hand casted pellets for .177. So I'd like to know where are you getting these special pellets. O yea, if you were to use a pellet that heavy in that gun (if there even was one) then it'd travel so slow it'd just bounce right off the target. Your better off with a light domed pellet for penetration. I am not trying to slam you or nothing I just dont see where your getting your info


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

what do u mean gamos suck with little 8.5 pellets ive made holes in squerells the size of nickels on the exit wound ive blown squerells heads up wit my gun u cant say it sucks and ill give u the website for the 18 grain pellets u have to scrool down when u get there to find it its at http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/show_ ... acturer=24


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

WOW! My apoligies. Those are obviously some special pellets. As I'd never seen or heard of then before. I eat my words. But the point still stands that the pellets will be traveling so slow I doubt it will cause much damage to the target. Bigger pellet.....Slower flight. However for only $12 I guess it's worth a try. Update when you get the results of those wild pellets I am very eager to see what those things can do.

On point of Gamo sucks. I have seen lots of peoples whose guns have broken. My good freind bought a Gamo and two days later the fiber optic sight fell off. Another guy on this forum had a Gamo and told us the grip broke right in have with a synethic stock! I can see how some bad wood might cause that, but a syntheic stock is 'supposed' to be a tough stock. You just pay way to much for such a piece of junk. Sure the Gamo's have plenty of power thats what everyone talks about. But aside from that they are not durable. If you think that a Gamo is an awesome gun you should see how the Beeman and RWS rifles perform. Just is a hit and miss manufacterer if you ask me.

But to each there own....Good luck

Derek


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

i know what your saying about the speed thats what im worried about to but most of the squerells i shoot r less then 10 yards so maybe ill get lucky lol but that close that should be a lot of pop and im going to see if walmart has some becasue the shipping would be like 10 bucks plus 12 for the pellets ahh maybe but ill check walmart first maybe i can use my camera and try to upload them ill check all that out


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

I doubt Wally world will have them. Those pellets look like hand casted pellets. I mean commerical pellets have a skirt to seal in the barrel but those pellets are just flat. If you have chrono graph measure the speed of the pellet and I can calculate how much energy that pellets generating for you. Oh, I'm really mad at Walmart a couple months ago they stopped carrying my favorite pellet. I use .22 caliber Daisy MAX speeds flat heads and now they replaced them with some dirty pellets also made by Daisy. The pellets are not accurate at all in my rifle so now I have to order all my lead on line! MAN this is going to be expensive


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

i know what ur say i love wally world cause they got some flat tipped pellets by daisy and o god there accurate and do a number on squerells like wherever u hit it it will die and it will rip stuff out but that sucks i feel for u lol i love walmart cause they got those premier pellets hollow tipped they rnt very accurate but if u hit a squerell there gone


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Yea I saw the hollor points the other day. Basically those pellets are a copy of the RWS Super H-point pellets. I was testing some out from another store I bought from online and they group pretty good. Can't wait to order me a can and see the expansion on squirrels. Sadly they don't sell those pellets in .22 caliber in my Walmart. Thats the one good thing about .177 is the pellets are cheap and they have so many varieties


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

o yeah definitly ive already used the premier hollow points when it hits a squerell leaves a hole the other side the size of a quater and still goes threw at 30 yards away


----------

